# Painting hives with Tite bond III



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I experimented with it on top/bottom box edges and end grain a year or two ago.

My conclusions were that paint makes better paint than glue does, and that if you buy "oops" paint, it's much cheaper, as well.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you tried Titebond factory to ask their opinion. They should have a better idea than most


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Something like this is what's needed, it fills holes as well as glueing dodgy looking knots.

http://www.titebond.com/product.aspx?id=f29013a3-8db0-4b81-b308-46eef40bd3c5

For inside joints I'm with Beregondo, paint is better than glue.


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

well im going to give it a shot and paint a few boxes with titebond 3 this winter and report back with real data in years time. Anyone else have personal experience doing this?


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Not sure how do you use glue for paint. Do you plan to use paint to glue the joints? Just a thought!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Titebond III is approximately twice the price per gallon as Titebond II. In my opinion, as used in beekeeping applications, there is not enough difference between TBII and TBIII to justify the extra cost of TBIII.

I paint _exposed _cut edges - especially all _plywood _cut edges - with TBII, but not wood faces.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

A true epoxy (i.e., a two part mixture), when used as paint makes a really good paint. Great adherence. Super durable. Super waterproof. Etc. However, epoxy is expensive, and so makes a very expensive paint. This expense isn't as much a problem when using epoxy as glue because the volume of epoxy used as glue is much smaller than if used as paint. Accordingly, when painting large surfaces, the cost of epoxy becomes prohibitive unless a high performance coating is actually needed.

I used "Gluvit" brand epoxy to seal the floor of my homing pigeon loft. I wanted something that could be covered with wet bird poop and still last for years. I don't think regular paint could hold up in such conditions, but epoxy can. It is sold by the quart, and the cost comes to about $200 per gallon. The loft floor is 4' x 4', and so wasn't too cost prohibitive to coat with epoxy:

http://www.amazon.com/Travaco-Gluvi...8&qid=1421159396&sr=8-11&keywords=epoxy+paint


As mentioned in previous posts, the same metrics will be true for Tightbond II or III, meaning Tightbond isn't used as paint due to cost.




.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You could always paint your hives with Camcote clear epoxy paint. It is food grade....used by some to paint butcher's blocks. It would surely be less expensive than Titebond III, probably more durable and easier to apply. Several of the beekeeping supply outfits sell it.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have a cheaper or lower grade paint, why not mix some TiteBond into the paint, then paint. Paint, in my mind, is more like coloured glue anyway, so add some better glue to it and paint away.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

It is not about the adhesion but about the UV properties. The same way a marine varnish breaks down in the sun in a few years but lasts for 30 years on a interior project.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

minz said:


> It is not about the adhesion but about the UV properties. The same way a marine varnish breaks down in the sun in a few years but lasts for 30 years on a interior project.


Yes, the sun is the biggest enemy of deterioration outdoors. You can have a great clear epoxy finish on wood outdoors, but if it doesn't have UV inhibiting ability, the sun will deteriorate the wood surface through the finish and compromise the performance of the finish it that way. One question would be, how does Titebond stand up to sunlight? I would agree it probably won't make good paint.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

You can dilute/thin epoxy in alcohol and "paint" more economically. It will still be waterproof. We used to do this for painting firewalls on radio controlled airplanes to make them fuel proof. 



shinbone said:


> A true epoxy (i.e., a two part mixture), when used as paint makes a really good paint. Great adherence. Super durable. Super waterproof. Etc. However, epoxy is expensive, and so makes a very expensive paint. This expense isn't as much a problem when using epoxy as glue because the volume of epoxy used as glue is much smaller than if used as paint. Accordingly, when painting large surfaces, the cost of epoxy becomes prohibitive unless a high performance coating is actually needed.
> 
> I used "Gluvit" brand epoxy to seal the floor of my homing pigeon loft. I wanted something that could be covered with wet bird poop and still last for years. I don't think regular paint could hold up in such conditions, but epoxy can. It is sold by the quart, and the cost comes to about $200 per gallon. The loft floor is 4' x 4', and so wasn't too cost prohibitive to coat with epoxy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Never tried "painting" a hive body with glue before, so I have ziltch for experience. But, I do paint for a living and there is no alternative for a top grade primer and two coats of top grade exterior paint. I painted hive bodies three years ago and they look like I painted them yesterday. Ok..... maybe a little dirty, but no issues with the paint. lol
Make sure to check back with your results.


----------



## Waggle (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been thinking about painting my telescoping covers with automotive bed liner paint instead of aluminum. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Waggle said:


> I have been thinking about painting my telescoping covers with automotive bed liner paint instead of aluminum. Has anyone tried this?


That stuff is black....right? If so, I'd choose something else.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I remembered Ben, who was a frequent poster on Beesource, started a similar thread. 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-2-or-dilution-thereof-for-paint-preservative
He still posts occaisonally, I bet he would answer a PM.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Not a good idea with the bedliner. They also have a product with multiple colors that is called deck renew I believe. Same product as the bedliner. Problem is that the wood absorbs moisture and it evaporates through the wood. Thus popping off the sealer. 
Now, if you paint all the sides you may be able to get away with it.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Why don't you prime then paint. Then rotate your boxes out and repaint every 5 to 7 years if necessary. Good paint and primer does last. Robert


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

The bedliner comes in just about any color now but, the stuff the consumer can buy is junk compared to the 2 part cartridges professionals spray. And it's expensive for the good stuff. 

Titebond III is good stuff, we buy it by the gallon to keep the cost down. Thinking about the expense of brushing it onto a box like paint makes me cringe.

I sometimes let my cedar boxes go a season without painting but when I do paint, I use............primer and paint.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Beekkirk said:


> Has anyone tried painting there hives with titebond 3. To me it sounds like a great idea. Everyone seems to agree that you should paint your end grain with it so why not the whole box? Will it cause any moister movement issues?


Did you ever try this?


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

BeekeepingIsGood said:


> Did you ever try this?


Yes i painted about 10 deeps with titebond when i originaly posted this. They are still as good as new. ones not, corners are showing wear. I dipped in copper nap the same year a couple hundred boxes and im more impressed with those.


----------

